# BARKING show PUB meet... ideas



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we usually go to the harvester on abs cross lane by the jungle rep shop (think thats what its called)..
anyway, i few people have mentioned that its out of the way from the show.
sooo, any ideas for a nice family pub with a decent garden for this year?
bare in mind we have 50 people last year, and i expect there may be more if we go closer..


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Pub pub pub pub pub pub pub


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't know about closer but 2 other places are:

A pub which i can't remember the name of lol but it's right across the road from Cold Blooded

OR.

Going into hornchurch again, down the road and round the corner is the Harrow - do ace food, fairly cheap and have a nice sized beer garden.

Unfortunatley don't know the Barking/Dagenham area too well itself maybe Trice/Nblade can help there but those two are my suggestions just due to location to interest sites.

Might even come myself this year, always miss it and i have no excuse really i only live 20mins from hornchurch by bus lol.

Rach


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

ok, anyone else?
a lot of people were saying the usual one is too far, unless we get some of those people giving some options then we might just end up with a couple of pub meets lol.
i'm happy with the usual one, its really nice, loads of space outside and kid friendly.. there will be kids there for sure, i can vouch for 3 lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

just do a yell.com to find the ones nearest it and some locallish people can pick a goodun


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

can do, was looking for someone local to just tell us a nice one tho.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> can do, was looking for someone local to just tell us a nice one tho.


im sure trice or NBLADE will know something


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

As long as it sells beer I'm good : victory:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

MissMoose said:


> im sure trice or NBLADE will know something


not sure we wanna go to HIS sort of places :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Mark75 said:


> As long as it sells beer I'm good : victory:


thats the BASIC requirement anyway lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> not sure we wanna go to HIS sort of places :Na_Na_Na_Na:


how rude! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i think just anywhere that isnt a glorified toilet and has somewhere to smoke would be good :lol2:


----------



## secuner (Feb 2, 2008)

when is it you have this pub meet on the day? this'll be my 1st barking show


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

pubbbbb


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

secuner said:


> when is it you have this pub meet on the day? this'll be my 1st barking show


right after the show on the day.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

should this be in the meeting section?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> how rude! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> i think just anywhere that isnt a glorified toilet and has somewhere to smoke would be good :lol2:


 

hmmm :whip:


but not too sure on pubs, i'm more further out then abbs cross lanes harvester, so dont know too many up that way. 
trice will probly have a better idea.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I have just done a search... I can't find anything else with a decent garden and decent food.. There is a harvester slightly closer than the other one.. not sure if it has a garden though. 

Liz


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

well i'm happy to stick with the normal place, and if anyoen that cant go, then i guess at least they can arrange a closer one.


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

A pub which i can't remember the name of lol but it's right across the road from Cold Blooded

THATS CALLED THE PHOENIX


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

there are quite a few pubs in barking...

one of the best for food, is The Barking Dog on the station hill.......next to barking station and around the corner from the Reptile show.....


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

loobylou211 said:


> there are quite a few pubs in barking...
> 
> one of the best for food, is The Barking Dog on the station hill.......next to barking station and around the corner from the Reptile show.....


you been there? if so, any good for families?


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds good Nige - we have a table so see you all there : victory:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

The Barking Dog, would be ok if we could take over and scare off the general scumbags. And it's next to the train station so can't be hard to find!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> you been there? if so, any good for families?


tis a weatherspoons so not bad

Doesn't have a garden though, but it's easier to get to than like the moby dick (which is lush)


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

loobylou211 said:


> there are quite a few pubs in barking...
> 
> one of the best for food, is The Barking Dog on the station hill.......next to barking station and around the corner from the Reptile show.....


Tbh I doubt its a place for kids and reptiles
um change of scenery how about he pub opposite cold blooded
it has biggish garden I think it does food. Decent parking. Opposite a reptile shop that's been open for what 14 years I think.
aaasnd for the nondrivers can get train from barking to rainham and the pub and shop is next to rainham train station


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Trice said:


> Tbh I doubt its a place for kids and reptiles
> um change of scenery how about he pub opposite cold blooded
> it has biggish garden I think it does food. Decent parking. Opposite a reptile shop that's been open for what 14 years I think.
> aaasnd for the nondrivers can get train from barking to rainham and the pub and shop is next to rainham train station


Much better than the Barking Dog. Non Drivers could also ponce lifts. We might have spare seats


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

me, hippydan, bendigo and pixie bex will be getting the train


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any decisions yet?

I don't wanna be hitching a lift again in the back of a ford transit :bash:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Mark75 said:


> Any decisions yet?
> 
> I don't wanna be hitching a lift again in the back of a ford transit :bash:


how bout a ford escort? lol


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi All. 

I have been following this thread with interest, and would like to point out that although there is a fab garden at the pub opposite Cold Blooded, it does not sell hot drinks like tea and coffee, and no food other than the usual crisps and scratchings, and as they keep a lot of breeding birds outside in averies, reptiles might not go down too well with them. The pub 2 mins away from that one does have a small garden and sells food and hot drinks however, but would be possibly at bursting point if a large crowd descended on them. 

Mo.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hi guys,i know this is nothing to do with me but i would stay clear of all the barking pubs.you guys are looking for a good day out and a pub in barking is not a good finish.to many dickheads that are always looking for trouble.i also would not take kids there as barking is not that of a friendly place after 5pm.

you guys have gave me lots of great info on my snake so its my turn to give you some.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest thats the kinda image i got.. it was more for the people that cant get there. i think i will stick to the one on abs cross lane, regardless of if anyone else goes or not.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> hi guys,i know this is nothing to do with me but i would stay clear of all the barking pubs.you guys are looking for a good day out and a pub in barking is not a good finish.to many dickheads that are always looking for trouble.i also would not take kids there as barking is not that of a friendly place after 5pm.
> 
> you guys have gave me lots of great info on my snake so its my turn to give you some.:2thumb::2thumb:


I agree with you mate. Hence why i suggested a pub near Cold blooded. Rainham is a dozy place compared to Barking lol.
Plus for the past few years, the show meeters have gone to Hornchurch, a pub next to Jungle Phase. best to have a change of scenery this time eh?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Trice said:


> I agree with you mate. Hence why i suggested a pub near Cold blooded. Rainham is a dozy place compared to Barking lol.
> Plus for the past few years, the show meeters have gone to Hornchurch, a pub next to Jungle Phase. best to have a change of scenery this time eh?


 
yeah but didnt someoe say they dont do hot food or drinks ? or am i getting muddled up lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so didnt you like it greg?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i'll be there :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

mask-of-sanity said:


> yeah but didnt someoe say they dont do hot food or drinks ? or am i getting muddled up lol


Yes. but they also suggested a pub down the road that did do hot food and drinks.



cornmorphs said:


> so didnt you like it greg?


Like what mate?



emma_fyfe said:


> i'll be there :2thumb::lol2:


I know you will. You havent got a choice woman.


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

Well we will have a couple of spare seats in our car if someone wants a lift to the pub we went to last year.. 

Liz


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

What's wrong with the same pub as last year and everyone with spare car seats advertise them on here for the non-drivers?


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> Well we will have a couple of spare seats in our car if someone wants a lift to the pub we went to last year..
> 
> Liz


 
Snap.... well if we're invited??


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> tis a weatherspoons so not bad
> 
> Doesn't have a garden though, but it's easier to get to than like the moby dick (which is lush)


Moby Dick is SUPERB and is *EASY* to get to via 62 bus


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Goat said:


> Moby Dick is SUPERB and is *EASY* to get to via 62 bus


i like the moby too


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Goat said:


> Moby Dick is SUPERB and is *EASY* to get to via 62 bus


Yay I made a valid and viable suggestion! My input wasn't useless for once! lol. And it is easy to get to, just not as easy as the Dog 

I love their soups. It's the only reason I go there! lol


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

There is The Tollgate too at Chadwell Heath but i dont know what it is like anymore.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Goat said:


> There is The Tollgate too at Chadwell Heath but i dont know what it is like anymore.



A lot smaller garden now since they built those houses though..
Plus tollgate has all that construction opposite still.

You know... When i was alot younger, i lived in the High view house (The tall flats opposite moby)


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Trice said:


> A lot smaller garden now since they built those houses though..
> Plus tollgate has all that construction opposite still.
> 
> You know... When i was alot younger, i lived in the High view house (The tall flats opposite moby)


My brother used to live in there many many many years ago


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I have never lived there. 

But yes. From Barking a 62 bus from outside the station with destination reading 'Marks Gate' will get you to Moby Dick which would be a fantastic place. 

But alas, i am guessing the Goat shall not be attending...probably.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Goat said:


> I have never lived there.
> 
> But yes. From Barking a 62 bus from outside the station with destination reading 'Marks Gate' will get you to Moby Dick which would be a fantastic place.
> 
> But alas, i am guessing the Goat shall not be attending...probably.


Yay for cheering on the moby!

Why won't you be there? What's your excuse?


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Sid.lola said:


> My brother used to live in there many many many years ago


I think it was about 15 or so years ago when i lived there. lol



Goat said:


> I have never lived there.
> 
> But yes. From Barking a 62 bus from outside the station with destination reading 'Marks Gate' will get you to Moby Dick which would be a fantastic place.
> 
> But alas, i am guessing the Goat shall not be attending...probably.



Why wont you?!
Plus people. Chadwell heath station isnt far from moby dick. Which can take you straight to london liverpool st


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a guest to entertain that day...pehaps we will go, perhaps not. Perhaps if you lot hang about i shall make my triumphant return later in the evening and we can alllllll get hammered. 
But i guess you wont be there anymore!

I WILL be at Barking though.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Trice said:


> I think it was about 15 or so years ago when i lived there. lol


About 18yrs for him I thinks 



Goat said:


> I have a guest to entertain that day...pehaps we will go, perhaps not. Perhaps if you lot hang about i shall make my triumphant return later in the evening and we can alllllll get hammered.
> But i guess you wont be there anymore!
> 
> I WILL be at Barking though.


It's unlikely I'll be coming home with any reps so I'll probably be there til closing!


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> It's unlikely I'll be coming home with any reps so I'll probably be there til closing!


Maybe i will make that triumphant return on horseback of someones horse i will steal.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Goat said:


> Maybe i will make that triumphant return on horseback of someones horse i will steal.


or the bus? Bring a harpoon if you feel the need to make a statement!


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> or the bus? Bring a harpoon if you feel the need to make a statement!


Or a cat.



Someone elses cat.

PS - I wouldnt do that, as i love cats, and if i caused a cat to become lost i'd be well upset.


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Goat said:


> Or a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone elses cat.


<<struggling to contain pussy cat inuendos....>>


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Goat said:


> Or a cat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha you crack me up sometimes!


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

What? Its true!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

hi guys,nice to see you have all gone off the barking pub idear.with the pub next to cold blood you do have the c2c train service right next door.

i think i will be also going to the rep show myself..........:2thumb:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> hi guys,nice to see you have all gone off the barking pub idear.with the pub next to cold blood you do have the c2c train service right next door.
> 
> i think i will be also going to the rep show myself..........:2thumb:


Yeah cause Rainhams better than Barking isnt it? 

Come on,with an id like Bullet Tooth Tony i'd have thought you could cope with Barkings brawling pits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

so far there hasnt been anything that sounds all that good.
unless we get some details on a pub that someone knows, and knows is safe and kid friendly, then i think most of us will go to the one on abs cross lane.
we need to make a decision soon so people can plan, of course people are welcome to go to other pubs.. this is nothing official, just nice to have a few of us together after the show each year, has been a real good laugh every time and the food has been top notch.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

Goat said:


> Yeah cause Rainhams better than Barking isnt it?
> 
> Come on,with an id like Bullet Tooth Tony i'd have thought you could cope with Barkings brawling pits :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
lol,yeah i know what you mean mate.i done a lot of drinking in barking over the years.it not a fun place to go out and enjoy yourself.not going into to much about the history of barking but stay clear now days.

as with the id dont mean no harm by it just a bit of fun.:2thumb:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

if you guys take all your snakes in the pub you might get the pub to yourself.lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

we do hget some looks in the garden lol


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

cornmorphs said:


> we do hget some looks in the garden lol


would that be cos of the 14' retic just sitting on the table.lol

silly thing to ask but will anyone be taking any large snakes,i would love to get up close to one.i got my g/friend her first snake,i nice royal but would love to see some of the big boy and girls.lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

someone got a hatchling corn out last year and a table full of blokes ran off lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> someone got a hatchling corn out last year and a table full of blokes ran off lol


 
:lol2:...that will be them venomus corns........


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> so far there hasnt been anything that sounds all that good.
> unless we get some details on a pub that someone knows, and knows is safe and kid friendly, then i think most of us will go to the one on abs cross lane.
> we need to make a decision soon so people can plan, of course people are welcome to go to other pubs.. this is nothing official, just nice to have a few of us together after the show each year, has been a real good laugh every time and the food has been top notch.


 
I think Nige as that place is known and has a nice garden might be best to stick to that... As said before perhaps those with room in there cars could offer lifts I know we will have a spare 2 seats in ours.

Liz


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> I think Nige as that place is known and has a nice garden might be best to stick to that... As said before perhaps those with room in there cars could offer lifts I know we will have a spare 2 seats in ours.
> 
> Liz


 
we'll have 3 spaces: victory: though one of those is probably being taken up by NBLADE, though im sure we can shove him in Trice's car if need be lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Palmanda said:


> :lol2:...that will be them venomus corns........


lol yeah



Liz_n_Mark said:


> I think Nige as that place is known and has a nice garden might be best to stick to that... As said before perhaps those with room in there cars could offer lifts I know we will have a spare 2 seats in ours.
> 
> Liz


cool, thats a bonus


MissMoose said:


> we'll have 3 spaces: victory: though one of those is probably being taken up by NBLADE


cool.. so thats maybe 4 then in total.
maybe we could do a thread on that? worth a go.


----------



## bloodcorn (Jul 29, 2007)

cornmorphs said:


> lol yeah
> 
> 
> cool, thats a bonus
> ...


:blush: can I pinch two of those please, I wanna go to the pub :2thumb:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> lol,yeah i know what you mean mate.i done a lot of drinking in barking over the years.it not a fun place to go out and enjoy yourself.not going into to much about the history of barking but stay clear now days.
> 
> as with the id dont mean no harm by it just a bit of fun.:2thumb:


Went to St Margarets school on North Street mate, its been my stomping ground from 1982 until the influx of foreign people made it too hard to get by after about 7pm. 

SCHPATI!!!! Remember that? The Albanian 'snooker' club with the knocking shop upstairs near The White Horse. 

The place is like hell, only 4 degrees warmer in August.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Barkings getting worse by the day.
I remember, back in the good ol' days... What... 8 years ago? Probably more actually. My mates dad had a flat in gascoigne. We used to mess about down there. Granted there were needles and crap on the floor. But no where near as crappy as it is now.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Its awful now. Was up that way the other day. 

Ive not gone into the estate for YEARS, and hopefully i never will again.

Note to those attending, do *NOT* go into the estate opposite the venue.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

Goat said:


> Went to St Margarets school on North Street mate, its been my stomping ground from 1982 until the influx of foreign people made it too hard to get by after about 7pm.
> 
> SCHPATI!!!! Remember that? The Albanian 'snooker' club with the knocking shop upstairs near The White Horse.
> 
> The place is like hell, only 4 degrees warmer in August.


the white horse was my drinking hole for many years,i bet the pub has changed now.


----------

